# hi guys - 1 year spouse visas?



## Barryhorne (Mar 5, 2010)

for Brit married to a Thai - can you keep renewing a 1 year multiple spouse visa each year in Thailand and stay for longer than the 1 year period - obviously going to the border every 90 days?


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

Barryhorne said:


> for Brit married to a Thai - can you keep renewing a 1 year multiple spouse visa each year in Thailand and stay for longer than the 1 year period - obviously going to the border every 90 days?


Go back to the UK each year towards the end of your visa and get a new one. Remember to bring your Mrs as she needs to be with you when you apply at the Embassy.

This is what I do.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

With a "spouse" visa (Non Imm O based on marriage with a Thai) you can stay one year in Thailand and extend every year.
You don't need to cross the border every 90 days,you only have to report yourself at your regional immigration office every 90 days.
Of course you need to fulfill all the requirements


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

Cer said:


> With a "spouse" visa (Non Imm O based on marriage with a Thai) you can stay one year in Thailand and extend every year.
> You don't need to cross the border every 90 days,you only have to report yourself at your regional immigration office every 90 days.
> Of course you need to fulfill all the requirements


To extend a spouse visa in Thailand, the Thai wife will need to earn at least B40,000 per month.


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't edit, so new post, sorry.

According to the Thai Immigration Bureau you need to leave the country every 90 days. 

:: Immigration Bureau Thailand ::


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Bangkockney said:


> Can't edit, so new post, sorry.
> 
> According to the Thai Immigration Bureau you need to leave the country every 90 days.
> 
> :: Immigration Bureau Thailand ::


quote

http://www.immigration.go.th/nov2004/doc/temporarystay/policy777-2551_en.pdf

look at point 2.18

unquote

You don't need to believe me, but please look a little further on the internet.
Many of my friends are staying here on a "marriage" visa extension (I am on a "retirement" visa extension. Both are Non-Imm O long stay visa).We all don't do border runs !!!


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

Cer said:


> quote
> 
> http://www.immigration.go.th/nov2004/doc/temporarystay/policy777-2551_en.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, which would have been good if included in your original reply. Not everyone will meet the criteria though.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Bangkockney said:


> Thanks for the link, which would have been good if included in your original reply. Not everyone will meet the criteria though.


Sorry but EVERYBODY knows that the Non-Imm O long stay, are for a max of 12 months extension periods.
Conditions can vary and there is always the term :"at discretion of the officers"
The official websites from Thai immigration are also not always timely updated.
I follow specialized fora on this topic and of course I know my own annual experiences (and that of my friends),that I can share.

If one cannot meet the requirements than it will be another story.


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

Cer said:


> Sorry but EVERYBODY knows that the Non-Imm O long stay, are for a max of 12 months extension periods.
> Conditions can vary and there is always the term :"at discretion of the officers"
> The official websites from Thai immigration are also not always timely updated.
> I follow specialized fora on this topic and of course I know my own annual experiences (and that of my friends),that I can share.
> ...


Where did I say it's not for 12 months? I thought we were talking about 90 day reporting? So, slightly puzzled by your reply.

Anyway, what specialised immigration forum do you follow? Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Bangkockney said:


> Where did I say it's not for 12 months? I thought we were talking about 90 day reporting? So, slightly puzzled by your reply.
> 
> Anyway, what specialised immigration forum do you follow? Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


quote from OP !
obviously going to the border every 90 days
unquote

quote from you
to the Thai Immigration Bureau you need to leave the country every 90 days
unquote

That's why I specific mentioned the 12 months stay.


----------

